# Troy and I



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, we have had Troy for about 10 days now and he is following me around. He really doesnt need to be lead very much. My wife, kids, and I got out and rode after church today and had a very nice time. We saddled Troy and Penny, Cabillo following close behind mama, and rode what we are calling our first trail ride. We rode for 2.5 hours and let them take breaks in between rides. It got to the point where the kids were tired of riding so my wife and I took our first trail (field) ride together. Just as the sun was about to go down and we rode both horses with little Cabillo close behind all over our 18 acre land and they did great!!! Troy's barn sourness is not completely out of hand, so I think working with him and getting advice as soon as I noticed the problem really helped with that and I thank you all for your advice on this matter. We are getting along great and love these three VERY much. We actually got them to stand still long enough for my wife to trim them a bit and brush their tails and manes. Cabillo is not too happy about that so his mane and tail is not as pretty as Penny and Troy's. Again i really just wanted to say thank you again to everyone for your time and patience concerning people like us who are new to this horse business. We are really enjoying it more than anything. My wife has never had a hobby, but I think we found something that she can be passionate about.... horses... Her dad bought Penny for the kids and him to ride but Angelia has taken a liking to Penny and Penny has really taken to my wife as well. Angelia told her dad yesterday that he bought Penny for her, not the kids...lol... Troy has taken a liking to me. After we fought a bit Last Tuesday, he has almost been a different horse. He still has a little sourness, but we will continue working on that. We are also bringing him to the areana on Thursday to see how he likes the team penning. I think my neighbor is going to try him and see what he does. Ok. I really do not think that anyone is going to read this so I guess I'll stop typing so much just in case, so no one falls asleep

Thank you again.... It is greatly appreciated


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats lovely. I'm so pleased both Angelia and you are getting so much pleasure from the three.


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh BOY!!! We had sooooo much fun today. My Troy did so good. I am finally learning his gait and he is not trying to run toward the barn. Today makes 2 weeks that we got him. 

Thank you to everyone who has offered help, support, patience, and understanding. It will come back to you. Thank you again


----------

